# Feeling jinxed



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Since writing about our insurance renewal yesterday Obi has had a meningitis relapse. I knew it was a possibility but was so optimistic as he has been so lively and active recently. It all happened so first, just like the first time. 

Yesterday morning he was absolutely fine, running around like mad with a bunch of dogs in the park and having a great time. In the afternoon when I came back from the school run I noticed he was very subdued and not moving around much. By tea time he wouldn't eat/drink unless I lifted the bowls up for him and then I noticed he was struggling going down steps on to the lawn. I immediately started to suspect a relapse as these are signs he first showed last time, pain in the neck and back  I spoke to the Emergency vet and she advised me to give him 10mg of the steroids he had been on (luckily i had some left over). He perked up a little after 4-5 hours. This morning he had bloods done and the results are back and the relapse is confirmed. He's now back on steroids for the next 2-3months. The only comfort I can take in all this is how quickly he has responded to the steroids. He's just had another 10mg dose at tea time and he's really picking up now. The response is quite amazing to witness. Naturally I'm devastated but trying to remain optimistic.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

poor obi. Good you've realised early though. Glad he's responding already. Hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

CLARE cant believe it, just as you'd posted yesterday. Thank god you are so aware now of his signs and symptoms and that quick action on your part has probably prevented it getting worse. Is it just a matter of staying on the steroids for a period then???
Just shows how in tune with him you are. I hope he continues to improve , will be watching eagerly for your posts.... you know how Obi is one of the poo's we all have a soft spot for. Much loveto you all :hug::hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> CLARE cant believe it, just as you'd posted yesterday. Thank god you are so aware now of his signs and symptoms and that quick action on your part has probably prevented it getting worse. Is it just a matter of staying on the steroids for a period then???
> Just shows how in tune with him you are. I hope he continues to improve , will be watching eagerly for your posts.... you know how Obi is one of the poo's we all have a soft spot for. Much loveto you all :hug::hug:


I know Karen, can't quite believe it. Feel like I jinxed him somehow  It's been a shocker of a day and I've just had a bloody good cry, then a bath and now feeling better. The good news is that he's picking up really quickly and to look at him now you wouldn't believe he was the same dog as last night/this am. I wish I had taken video. So yes steroids for the next 2-3 months. At least I know what I'm doing this time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I can only imagine, probably the worry the stress and then relief its bound to leave you feeling emotional. Once you have chance to stop you have time to take check and reflect. Put your feet up with a large glass of vino x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Clare, I am so sorry to hear about this, poor Obi. :hug:

Thank goodness you knew what was happening and were able to treat him quickly and I am so glad that he is responding well. Sending big hugs your way. :hug: :hug: xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know what to say... just sending you and Obi the HUGEST cuddle x x x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad you knew the signs to catch it so early. 

Hope obi recovers soon x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness Clare! really feeling for you guys. hoping that he can fully get over this....what is the likelyhood of a relapse after this one? 
Please give him some gentle hugs and kisses from me and Lady.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh no  Get well soon Obi xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh my goodness Clare! really feeling for you guys. hoping that he can fully get over this....what is the likelyhood of a relapse after this one?
> Please give him some gentle hugs and kisses from me and Lady.


you know what I just don't know who to listen to any more. The RVCH said a 30% chance of relapse. My local vet locum said she knew of a dog that relapsed twice and warned it was common when he went in for his neuter a couple of weeks ago. I was also sharing notes with Ali (Beau's mum) and her specialist said relapse wasn't common. I must the unluckiest 'Poo owner ever


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Claire - don't feel like you've jinxed it - it's just bad luck sometimes and as Obi has just had his neuter then maybe that is why. Hoping Obi is back to his normal self soon. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Clare, I'm so gutted for you. So glad that the steroids are working. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for gorgous little Obi. Huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} from all of us. XXX


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Obi's relapse. Well done for noticing quickly and getting him on the medication quickly. Get well soon Obi:hug:


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hi Clare, Sorry i haven't, commented sooner
So sorry what you are going through
Hope Obi is getting better

Poppy and I send hugs and kisses to Obi:kiss:


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking of you....big hugs to you and gentle ones to Obi. Hope he continues to improve and is back to his normal self very soon. Xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hugs and snuggles for you and Obi. Hope he gets better soon.

Cara & Kirsty xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Clare, poor Obi.
I am pleased that the steriods have kicked in and are working. But such a shame that Obi's had a relapse.
Sending you lots of hugs :hug::hug:


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I can only mirror what others have said, poor obi and thank god you knew what to look for ( hope he makes a full recovery ) xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Clare - I am so sorry that Obi has had a relapse - its just not fair - for you not him! He has the best owner who is aware of how he is feeling and can react quickly. Just love him as you so obviously do and I am sure he will be back up to tip top health and making you smile again.
I really feel for you x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Clare. At least Obi is lucky he has such a vigilant owner and that you acted so quickly. Big hugs to you both. Xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Clare, I have been away for the night and have only just seen this thread. I am so sorry that Obi has relapsed  but so relieved that he has responded so well and so quickly.
Sending lots of hugs and good wishes to you and the little man. Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Clare - I am so sorry that Obi has had a relapse - its just not fair - for you not him! He has the best owner who is aware of how he is feeling and can react quickly. Just love him as you so obviously do and I am sure he will be back up to tip top health and making you smile again.
> I really feel for you x


Thanks Nadine. your post made me cry...you're very kind, especially as I know you have your own worries re Treacle. These little dogs are so, so special to us and like for our kids when there is something wrong it breaks your heart. Much love to you xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and messages of support. They really do help. Yesterday I was very emotional, just a release of stress I think and I feel calmer today especially as Obi is acting like normal again already (well normal + steroid side affects... ). He's going to be on 20mg for just 4 days and then I start to wean him down so a much quicker process than last time. His response to the drugs this time has been super fast but spotting it straight away obviously made a huge difference.

It has crossed my mind that he might be on/off steroids for the rest of his life but if that's what he needs to be pain free then obviously we have no choice. I do worry about the long term side affects of the steroids, they are super powerful drugs but we'll have to see what the future holds. Back to one day at a time for now. The good news is that he's definitely well enough for a walk today so will be heading out shortly. Thanks again everyone. love to you all xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare I am so very sorry and sad to read this ... however one thing I have learnt from our virtual friendships on here .. we are all here to help you through this. You are a fantastic owner and I know you and Obi will pull through this and come out the other end smiling  Give that gorgeous little fella a big hug from all his cockapoo buddies on here .. you know we are all here for you Clare xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, Oh my goodness,poor Obi , so sorry to hear he has been poorly. Thank goodness he seems on the mend now, I hope he continues to get stronger and stronger and that you don't have to go through this again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad that he is feeling well enough for a walk today...that is great! It might be a possibility that he is on Steroids on and off...but I am sure that there won't be too many long term ill effects. due to my terrible asthma I have been on and off them my whole life...not that I am a dog...lol....but I am ok...other than some weight gain, no effects. 
Obi and you were meant to be, he has the perfect owner for him, and he loves you so much, and we all know how much you love him. Hoping that this is the last bout to deal with, but at least you know what to look for and what to expect.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Clare, I am so sorry to read about Obi's relapse. As Nadine said, it is so unfair. You have been a tower of strength and such a huge help to Ali and Nic when their poos were also ill with meningitis, and have educated us all about this dreadful illness. As others have said, thank goodness you knew the signs, and once again acted so quickly to get Obi back on the road to recovery. I wish him a speedy recovery, and you continuing strength and resolve to get him well again. You are an inspiration. Love to you both, Ali
:hug:


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear your bad news. Ifeel for you big time.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear the steroids have worked so quickly and Obi is up and about again. Don't worry too much about him being on/off steroids. Lets face it they kept him alive when he was so poorly last time. If it has to be steroids then so be it. 

I know a few humans who have to take steroid tablets to keep life threatening diseases under control, yes they have gained a little weight, but they have a good quality of life.

Fancy a walk one morning next week? I'm free Mon, Weds, Fri & Sat. So many to choose from for a change 

:hug::hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Julie, let's stick Friday in the diary...Heartwood? It's such a lovely walk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Julie, let's stick Friday in the diary...Heartwood? It's such a lovely walk



Apart from the fox poo!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Apart from the fox poo!


well yes, but's it's everywhere I walk any way . Feel free to join us Karen?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Clare can I let you know?


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww I hope that Obi is ok and luckily you know what to look for now - just a shame he had a relapse  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Julie, let's stick Friday in the diary...Heartwood? It's such a lovely walk


Great. Its in the diary. 9.30am. I'll get the coffee on the way as I pass Simmons.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Clare. Just caught up with the post. So sorry to hear about Obi but thank goodness you knew what you were looking for. Chin up and I hope things improve quickly. Lots of licks from Nacho and hugs from me xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear Obi's news. Sending you both :hug::hug: J x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor you and poor Obi xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear that Obi has responded well to the steroids which is all thanks to your quick reactions. And it's great news that his dose can be lowered quicker this time. Fingers crossed his recovery continues to be speedy xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Obi, Clare, and hope the little chap is back to full fitness soon 

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone . He's doing really well, today he dropped from 20mg to 10mg and is responding well so he'll stay on this dose for the next 2 weeks. 

He is not however enjoying the heat much. Panting like crazy, poor baby.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad he is doing well! This heat is not good for 'Poos is it? Do the steroids make the heat more unbearable? xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor we fella - hope he is feeling more like himself soon


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up on here, so sorry to hear of relapse but glad Obi is doing quite well now, hope things just get better and better from now on for you and him.x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Glad he is doing well! This heat is not good for 'Poos is it? Do the steroids make the heat more unbearable? xx


He's always panted more on the steroids so think it makes them hotter. Trying to stick to woods and early am for the shade. Can't complain about the weather as we've waited so long for nice mud-free, dry walks!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to read this Clare but glad Obi sounds better today. Good job he had a fab haircut to help cope with the heat.

Get well soon Obi:hug:

Meg and Benji


----------

